# Biken rund um Rotenburg/Fulda



## odw-biker (3. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
bin in der Woche von 23.-27.10.2006 in Rotenburg/Fulda auf Lehrgang und bringe natürlich mein Bike mit  .
Gibt es bei euch Biketreffs o.ä. ?
Würde gerne (nach Feierabend)  die Gegend kennenlernen.  
Grüsse
odenwald (odw)-biker


----------

